# [SOLVED] VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

I posted this in networking trouble but think it might need be here in forums.
Host pc os= Xp pro SP2 
Guest pc os = Ubuntu 8.04

I'm trying to get a Perfect world game server to network on VMware Workstation 7.0. The .VHD was a download from this site http://forum.ragezone.com/f452/perfe...eastie-547832/
With a fully operational server running on Ubuntu 8.04. So I got the VMware to run it but i cannot figure out how to get the server or even Ubuntu to access the internet. If some one can help me out it would be awsome.
I'm not to sure what the issue is ive got the VMware set to bridged setting and it auto configs its self around bridging to my real network. The problem is in Ubuntu settings i believe but this is the first time ive ever mess with this typ of OS.
I am total noob with Ubuntu but ive looked at the nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
file that has SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

setting. there is a fix mentioned in the tut and ive dont that allso ive checked nano /etc/network/interfaces with the ip's witch displays this
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.51
gateway 192.168.0.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255

address 192.168.0.51 <----This is the address that the server is using for http://192.168.0.51/register/ to register a game account so i think this should stay the same as its in a lot of config files for the server .


and i believe this is where i need to fix it up but im not sure if some one with Linux or Ubuntu exp could help me out and take a look at this site and or get me configed i would go nuts with joy.
and i have a router if this is useful to solving this.
this is my ip's configs from CMD----
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:3698 127.0.0.1:3699 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:3699 127.0.0.1:3698 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:3700 127.0.0.1:3701 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:3701 127.0.0.1:3700 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1718 24.143.196.41:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1740 66.249.80.148:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1741 24.143.196.18:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1745 66.249.80.154:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1748 66.249.80.164:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1750 72.52.248.159:80 LAST_ACK
TCP 192.168.100.50:1751 66.249.90.100:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1753 66.249.90.100:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1754 66.249.90.100:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:1768 24.143.196.82:80 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.100.50:3685 206.220.42.147:25999 ESTABLISHED

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>

this is a fix for the server that is stated on the site if you go to that link but ill Ctrl+V it for you as well as it might clue you in on something it states

* eth0 doesn't start

Edit the following file by typing this..
Code:

nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules


and change the line
Code:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:68:9e:a3", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


to
Code:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


and remove any line concerning eth1, once done, save and reboot server

and i did this fix.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!! :grin:

I would like to know if you are able to get online in Ubuntu in a web-browser. That is where I would start with this. Also, you are using Ubuntu 8.04, I might even recommend that you upgrade to 9.04 since this is a vm and it won't hurt anything.

Cheers!


----------



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

well i doubt it would but IDKnow there is no web browser in it. Allso no graphical interface. only command line enter passworld root ect ect...... im downloading ubuntu 9.10 in hopes it will let me upgrade this version with the files for the server on it, but i doubt it will. if i cant figure this out i will try to set up my own server but this seems pretty hard. 
if only this one would connect to the internet. GRRR.. :-/
BTW when i typ in % ping www.google.com i get unknown host or something close to that.
To be honest with you Im not sure weather its the ubuntu or the VMworkstations falt here but im looking at both all the time in a crazy mans non stop way till i figure it out. im like that i want something to work ill mess with it night and day till i get it....... to many nights and days so far .


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

Hi,

I would like you to change the network setting back to default, the way they were when you create a new VM.

I would also like to know if you are running Ubuntu 8.04 desktop, or Ubuntu 8.04 Server. They will help me to figure out how to procced with my questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

cat /etc/issue = 8.04.1 \n \1 

and now I've downloaded WMware Player free from filehippo it has none of the hard to understand network configuring. 
Same issue though :-/


----------



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

A guy on that forums where i got this thing said this to me but im not so sure what he is saysing 

HIS POST
The VM must bridged on your network interface (the one you are using to go on internet)

Then use the command
Code:

nano /etc/network/interfaces

. It will display you some data like this:

Code:

# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.51
gateway 192.168.0.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255

Little note on networking:
Check your network configuration (ip for router, your ip and other ip on your network).

Then adapt the VM to this configurations.

address = the ip of the VM. THE IP DON'T BE ALREADY EXIST ON YOUR NETWORK!
gateway = the ip of your router
netmask = commonly 255.255.255.0
network = if your IP is 192.168.1.101 your network is 192.168.1.0
broadcast = same for the network ip but it should be 255

do this mean i need to change the network settings in ubuntu to match up with what my net work is and if so explain plz in English.:4-dontkno

also maybe this will help you understand what i can not .
[


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

Hi,

This is a hard one for me to figure out blind. Can you post a link to your thread that you are working from so that I can read it and figure out how to help you with this?

Cheers!


----------



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

http://forum.ragezone.com/f452/1-3-1-server-colinux-image-easy-install-453789/

but the sites been down for a couple days now the first page i copied the html so i can post what it says to you. 

Hi Guys, it seems like a load of you are having issues with databases, java versions and whatnot and after hours seeing the fruits of your labour crashing and burning and after many hours of trying is very downheartening (been there got tee-shirt etc..)

So I release this Image created on VMware Workstation 6.5.1 which has the following installed..

* Java 1.6.0_12 JDK
* Lampp 1.6.8a (which has Apache 2 and MySql 5 installed)
* Perfect World Server files 1.3.6 (version changed to 131 to use on 131 clients)
* Jakarta tomcat 5.5.9 (im sure this works as its accessable with http:/192.168.0.51:8080) but iweb doesn't function correctly
* SSH & OpenSSH server (so you can access the server using putty and WinSCP for ease of use)

also included in the archive is a matching elements.data (by tekk) and gshop.data file, just extract them to your perfect world install directory in elements/data/

The IP of this server is 192.168.0.51 to access the registration page enter http://192.168.0.51/register/

to start the server there is 2 files

* start.sh (this will start a FULL server including all dungeons etc.. if you dont have the RAM I wouldnt run this as it may crash your comp at worst)
* start_minimal.sh (as it says, its a minimal startup, no dungeons but will start lampp and jakarta)

I've set the image to 2GB RAM 1 CPU, please adjust accordingly to your spec (mine originally was 5GB RAM 2CPU as I have a dualcore CPU and 8GB RAM)

All I ask that if you spread this release, please credit it to me and please feel free to rip bits out and add bits in if you feel confident (just remember to have a backup)

Remember, if you learn how to fix the iweb and any other bits in this release POST IT dont just leech and keep quiet , I did this so we all could learn

So Enjoy

User = root, pass = root for both bash and phpmyadmin (http://192.168.0.51/phpmyadmin)

Beastie...

SERVER FIX **IMPORTANT**

Big thanks to xypher of mmorpg dev
Originally Posted by xypher
*this is not the server pack, just a 10mb update.*

- [a01][Nether Beast City] instance not showing any mobs
- [a25][Mist City] instance not showing any mobs
- [a27][Crescent Valley] Map regions 1 - 8 now playable with mobs and bosses

- Shovel/Picaxe can now be bought from merchandiser (courtesy of tekk)
- Updated tasks.data and dyn_tasks.data (prevents the Mission Unavailable message when teleporting to Crescent / Frost through the stone)
- Safe mode enabled - can now switch between safe mode / PK mode

Note:
(for enabling the safe mode)
*gamesys.conf for gdeliveryd included - replace with your current IP's except the ones with 0.0.0.0

*if you have changed the isec keys and osec keys differerent from the default ones, you should also update it.

Goodluck, i hope this could be useful.
Originally Posted by nevermind
Follow-up Fix :

1.) open your /gdeliveryd/gamesys.conf
2.) find "battlefield=0"
3.) replace with "battlefield=1"
4.) restart your server =p
DOWNLOAD HERE -->> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8YY5BMKM <<--

SERVER IMAGE

linky --->>> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PFPRL0NM <<<--- (1 part requires premium account)

or

Split parts (non premium account)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7LBODO4B * File joiner *
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1QBHLEFQ * part 1 *
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J2NXPPON * part 2 *
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ZQVL0UP * part 3 *

you will have to unrar part 1 (damn megaupload wouldn't let me upload it without error unrared)

CLIENT & PATCHES
Client can be found here as the official site is doing 1.3.9 only.. (Thanks to insane007 & IIMaxII)

Client:
http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/31003
or
Client Torrent:
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1098176

PATCH 1:
http://rapidshare.com/files/20769910...Y-Patch2-6.zip

PATCH 2:
http://rapidshare.com/files/20771775...-Patch6-12.zip

PATCH 3:
http://rapidshare.com/files/20772503...Patch12-13.zip

Adding/Removing GMs and Adding CubiGold

Use the excellent BatGM v0.08a by adslpredator Originally found on MMORPG Dev http://www.mmorpg-devs.com/forum/showthread.php?t=894

I reupped it so you dont have to register to DL it http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WGXZPKUY

you will have to allow BatGM to Access the Mysql database so do the following..

In phpmyadmin (after you have logged in as root) select your database (dbo) then select the privileges tab, once you have done that select "open new phpmyadmin window"
once that opens you should see the user overview page
1. select add user
2. add the following..
USER = root
HOST = IP of the comp that has BATGM on it
PASSWORD = Your Password
Retype Password = Your Password
Ignore Generate Password
3. now select for Database for user Grant all privileges on wildcard name (username\_%)
4. select check all
5. hit go

that will give you access to the MySql database from BATGM.

Errors found so far..

* 1HP/MP bug

To fix, simply edit the following file by typing this..

Code:

nano /PWServer/gamed/gs.conf

and changing this line
Code:

AntiCheat = true


to
Code:

AntiCheat = false

save and reboot server

* eth0 doesn't start

Edit the following file by typing this..
Code:

nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules


and change the line
Code:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:68:9e:a3", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


to
Code:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


and remove any line concerning eth1, once done, save and reboot server

To change SQL password

Code:

cd/opt/lampp/bin
./mysqladmin -u root -p password YOURNEWPASSWORD

it will ask for a password which you enter the old one which in this case it's root
this new password will have an immediate effect so here are files to edit so PW still functions correctly..

/etc/tables.xml

change line
Code:

connection name="auth0" poolsize="3" url="jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/dbo?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=utf8" username="root" password="root"/>

to
Code:

connection name="auth0" poolsize="3" url="jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/dbo?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=utf8" username="root" password="YOURNEWPASSWORD"/>

/opt/lampp/htdocs/register/config.php

change line
Code:

$DBPassword = "root"; // Database password

to
Code:

$DBPassword = "YOURNEWPASSWORD"; // Database password


Also now you can access http://192.168.0.51/phpmyadmin with the new password

Changing Root password

this is very easy, just type in the command whilst being logged in as root..
Code:

passwd

it will then ask you to type in a new unix password then ask again for you to type it in for verification..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

Hi, 

Well I am not exactly sure what to do with most of this information. I will look at the information later today, when I am not so tired. If you can give me some insight on what you want me to do with this info that would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Erndog (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: VMware Workstation 7.0/Ubuntu server networking problems*

i got it man it terned out to be the vmware i got it to connect host only now i need to get it to connect my friends.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Glad you were able to figure this one out on your own! :grin:


----------

